# are there any crucible experts out here?



## ssharktu17 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just curious. What is the best crucible type to go with for durability? I have read too many horror stories about cracked crucibles.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 3, 2022)

Every thing will crack eventually.
Always ware very good boots, save burnt toe's because it is very hard to tell when.


----------



## ssharktu17 (Mar 3, 2022)

justinhcase said:


> Every thing will crack eventually.
> Always ware very good boots, save burnt toe's because it is very hard to tell when.


Hmm seems like that would make the electric melters a huge risk.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 3, 2022)

ssharktu17 said:


> Hmm seems like that would make the electric melters a huge risk.


I would always recommend a good quality gas furnace over an electric unit.
Built well will last forever, well ten years or so, just had to re-do the refractory on my small furnace.
That was a small gas bottle in a previous life, very cheap.
Some good quartz wool finished off by a good refractory, you may as well learn to make it yourself instead of trying to make do with cheap kit that give off nasty quarts partials after its first use because of the cheep FRUCK ( *A mythical creature with the head of a duck and rear of a frog*. Before the moderators jump on that one)not caring for your long term health, just selling as many cheep units as possible.
The small cheep electric furnace that use a graphite crucible is in my opinion a danger not a tool


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2022)

We use silicon carbide at work.


----------



## silver1 (Mar 3, 2022)

I've used Salamander Crucibles by Morgan for the last 12 or so years.
Since i've found them i've never had a problem! EVER! You can find them online.





Crucibles Creusets Crisoles Crogioli Tygle Smeltkroes Kelímky Potalar тигли 熔化坩埚 도가니 | Morgan Molten Metals Systems


Crucibles Creusets Crisoles Crogioli Tygle Smeltkroes Kelímky Potalar тигли 熔化坩埚 도가니




www.morganmms.com







https://www.google.com/search?q=salamander+crucible&client=firefox-b-1-d&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjG-qXKp6v2AhU3mWoFHf8oCv0Q_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1138&bih=513&dpr=1.2


----------



## grainsofgold (Mar 4, 2022)

If you end up using an electric melter more than likely they will use a graphite crucible. load your metal carefully, not drop heavy pieces in to avoid it hitting the bottom of the crucible. in the past when i used them, after i poured i would cover the hot empty crucible with a large salamander one to allow it to cool down. This seemed to help the graphite to last longer. Always check the bottom of your crucibles. Look of cracks and and look for any signs of degradation.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 4, 2022)

grainsofgold said:


> If you end up using an electric melter more than likely they will use a graphite crucible. load your metal carefully, not drop heavy pieces in to avoid it hitting the bottom of the crucible. in the past when i used them, after i poured i would cover the hot empty crucible with a large salamander one to allow it to cool down. This seemed to help the graphite to last longer. Always check the bottom of your crucibles. Look of cracks and and look for any signs of degradation.


I have had three in from home jewellers.
A nice sticky mess soaked into the quartz wool at the bottom.
I charge them extra for cleaning up someone else's mess.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Mar 4, 2022)

I'd second the Salamander.
They were a little more money, but clearly more durable.

I'd read and seen plenty about the bone ash failures, graphite wasn't on our list.
The Salamander is clay-graphite and ours is wearing away slowly and should run for several more charges.
Jason from MBMM was getting around 25 runs or so before it looked like it was dead.
I'd say we're at 15 or more on our first salamander and it's got plenty of life left.

2 new Salamanders on the shelf, should last through quite a lot of smelting.
The only change I'm planning is to order a few in a larger size for when we start running larger batches.


----------



## goldshark (Mar 6, 2022)

The key to the longest life from your crucible, is to get the one which is compatible chemically with what you are melting. For a properly balanced flux in assaying work, a good clay will last for many melts. If it is imbalanced, say too much soda ash, it may not even last for 1 melt. That is the reason for the addition of the silica added to the flux. Google refractory fire bricks. There is some good info as to what composition of refractories are compatible with differing elements, heat sources and their environments, and a lot more. Makes for good reading.


----------

